# will you be done tomorrow



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I started a job today nails and screws were sticking out in all the corners ....4 room and a bathroom 10 foot high with a 6 inch strip at the bottom ....5 big plaster repair spot....
five hrs into the job someone came in and said looks good and then he said ........so your going to sand tomorrow :blink:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

And the correct response is..... yes :yes:

Pay me!


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

As bad as getting a call to let you know that a job is ready for you and when you show up they have about one fourth of the board tacked on..and scrap piled against them walls..


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

The guy I'm working with now tells a story about a home owner asking when finished. It was Friday afternoon. He said third coat on Monday then sand out Tuesday. He got back on the job Monday to find everything had been primed and painted. Then paid in full


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

Just tell them all I lack is finishing up


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

We usually get the last sheet and scrapout done the day before we get there. Our finisher is even faster :whistling2:


----------



## BowieMarshalltown (Jul 18, 2013)

Icerock, I thought you were a job in a day kind of guy. Or maybe that's just on the jobs I've been on with you. :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

BowieMarshalltown said:


> Icerock, I thought you were a job in a day kind of guy. Or maybe that's just on the jobs I've been on with you. :thumbsup:


well jobs like this ....slow me down Jim :yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

13 box's like this:blink:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

but this patch is only one coat ...ff is awsome:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> 13 box's like this:blink:


:blink: Holy Chit!!!


----------



## gluedandscrewed (Jan 10, 2014)

I blame hgtv for these unrealistic timeframes people expect on everything. I had this twerp (whos dad owned the company)of a project manager who was completely clueless hit me with "iam here at the home depot and they have 20 minute setting compound do you think you can tape it and coat it twice today" . "The guy told me it dries really fast" .I told him "get me 100 boxes of 5 and ill be done before lunch" . He showed up at the job clearly not getting my sarcasm, with 30 boxes of 5 and a couple bags of 20. I laughed in his face for about 10 minutes, told him to go preform intercourse on himself and went and got drunk. This was a 200+ sheet job.

I got a call from his dad the next day telling me not to listen to his son and he even offered me more money to finish the job on my own timeframe. Didnt see the son on that job again.


----------

